
Proteus is a new ultrahard material inspired by nature - elorant
https://www.fastcompany.com/90529995/this-new-ultra-hard-material-inspired-by-nature-could-make-uncuttable-bike-locks
======
uberman
The material is not really what might thought of as conventionally "ultra-
hard". In fact, it's deformability is one of it's features.

It is billed as practically uncuttable by several different tools owning in
part to the material's ability to create resonance feedback to destroy the
attacking tools.

